

Meet Nao, the first robot to learn emotions - michalmarko
http://news.techworld.com/personal-tech/3235829/meet-nao-the-first-robot-to-learn-emotions/?cmpid=sbredditrplant

======
GiraffeNecktie
At last, a loyal minion who will fear and respect me!!!! Mwuhahaha!

